
Useful set of links for programmers - yagamidev
https://github.com/sdmg15/Best-websites-a-programmer-should-visit
======
kureikain
Hi,

I made a news letter: [https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link) can I
make a PR to add them? Do you think my newsletter is appropriate to be
included? Thanks

